# Pflanzen für meinen zukünftigen Miniteich....



## Paule_1313 (27. März 2012)

braucht noch Bepflanzung...

Hallo, mein Name ist Cathrin und ich wohne im schönen Lengerich in Westfalen. Da ich nun einen Garten habe, wollte ich auch einen Teich. Kleiner Garten kleiner Teich....
Nun brauche ich noch die passende Bepflanzung für ein kleines teichbecken. Das einzige problem das ich dabei im Moment noch habe.... Die Pflanzen sollten ungiftig für Katzen sein, da meine minitiger gerne mal alles probieren was so rum steht....

Wer kann mir da helfen? Die Teichtiefe beträgt max. 45cm, aber eher weniger, so das ich vor allem Sumpfpflanzen brauche, denke ich.

LG
Cathrin


----------



## katja (27. März 2012)

*AW: Mein zukünftiger Miniteich....*

hallo cathrin :willkommen im forum 

hier www.nymphaion.de kannst du z.b. mal schauen, was sich für deinen pflanzenteich so anbietet und dann entweder gockeln,
was giftig ist oder den betreiber (werner) selbst kontaktieren und fragen 

und vergiss nicht die foddooos von vorher, nachher und zwischendrin


----------



## Echinopsis (28. März 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen für meinen zukünftigen Miniteich....*

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum!

Wichtig ist dass Du gleichwohl Sumpf und Randbepflanzung, als auch Unterwasserpflanzen hast. Da bist Du bei Werner gut aufgehoben, oder hier im Marktplatz mal suchen!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Paule_1313 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen für meinen zukünftigen Miniteich....*

Mein Problem ist ja, das ich für meine Katzen ungiftige Pflanzen brauche. Bis jetzt habe ich __ Kalmus, __ Wasserminze und __ Brunnenkresse gefunden. Reicht das? Als Randbepflanzung habe ich zur Zeit __ Pfennigkraut vorgesehen und Steingartengewächse (wo ich auch noch gucken muß, welche ungiftig sind...)

LG
Cathrin


----------



## Nymphaion (28. März 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen für meinen zukünftigen Miniteich....*

Da gibt es nicht allzuviel was für die Katzen giftig ist. Wir haben fünf Katzen und viele giftige Pflanzen in der Gärtnerei - bis jetzt gab es keine Vergiftungen bei den Katzen. Wenn Du auf Solanum dulcamara, Gratiola officinals, Mentha cervina, und die Oenanthe-Arten verzichtest, bleibt nichts mehr im üblichen Sortiment übrig das ich als gefährlich einstufen würde. Schierling und ähnliches bietet ohnehin niemand an.


----------



## Paule_1313 (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen für meinen zukünftigen Miniteich....*

Hallo Werner,
herzlichen Dank für Deine Antworten. Vermutlich hast Du nicht so degenerierte Katzen 
Vor meinem Kater mußte ich gestern die Knospen und ersten Blätter der neu angepflanzten Kletterrose retten :shock Muß ja alles mal probiert werden. Hopfen eignet sich z.B. auch gut als Katzengrasersatz, allerdings nur die Knospen oben und die ganz kleinen Blätter. Das kann einem kleinen Hopfen schon mal den Garaus machen....
Gekauft habe ich jetzt: Bitterklee, __ Kalmus, __ Seekanne und __ Hornkraut. Im Topf wächst gerade __ Brunnenkresse. Ist ja nur ein ganz kleiner Teich.... Drum herum habe ich Polsterphlox, __ Blaukissen und __ Pfennigkraut.
Wäre das ok so?


----------



## Moonlight (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen für meinen zukünftigen Miniteich....*

herzlich willkommen  also ob __ brunnenkresse bei dir wachsen wird,wage ich zu bezweifeln. diese kresse bevorzugt fließendes bzw. bewegtes wasser. aber probier es ruhig aus, vielleicht klappts ja    mandy


----------



## Hagalaz (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen für meinen zukünftigen Miniteich....*

Bei mir am Teich wächst inzwischen auch __ Brunnenkresse  
sie keimt eifrig mal sehn wie sie wächst hab ja auch kein bewegtes Wasser...


----------

